# Amar’e On Letterman Top 10



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Knicks forward Amar’e Stoudemire cannot get enough of the New York spotlight, stopping by the “Late Show With David Letterman” to tape a Top-10 list segment.
> 
> The bit appears tomorrow night — Stoudemire’s top 10 reasons on why he is excited about playing in New York.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/season_tips_off_with_letterman_top_Kolmj47Er6MadWz3opNxQM?CMP=OTC-rss&FEEDNAME=


----------

